# A little different...



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have decided to sell my two Boer does that aren't really growing and a lady asked me to but them. I said that she could and asked what she would use them for. She said that they would eat her weeds and eventually could be used for food for her dogs. I'm wondering if i really want to sell to her...What do you think??????? :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I say don't sell her if she says they will be food for her dogs eventually, I'd be afraid she might actually set the dogs on them


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She assured me that they would be humanely slaughtered at the butch. I love these does and am torn.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I'm not sure what to say, I think it would depend upon if she was actually going to take care of them up until that time(if she did end up butchering them) But if you love them I don't think I would sell them knowing they would end up as dog food. Wethers doesn't bother me, but does do for some reason


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thankful for your oppinion and I sort of agree. But I don't know if my father does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well I'm not sure what to say, I think it would depend upon if she was actually going to take care of them up until that time(if she did end up butchering them) But if you love them I don't think I would sell them knowing they would end up as dog food. Wethers doesn't bother me, but does do for some reason


I agree with goathappy.....I feel sorry that your dad may think different....does..are not usually created for meat"....  good luck ,,,,,,I pray that you can find another buyer.. that will breed her instead.... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I had one other person interested and she never got back with me. I think dad just wants me to make up my mind on wether I want to show or just have pets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't you do both ? :shrug:  you can show your pet....LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> can't you do both ? :shrug:  you can show your pet....LOL


I wish! These girls aren't show material cause' they are slow growing/not growing and they are 1 year old as of the 5th/9th.


----------

